# Bee pollen



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

absolutely! You will hear that raw honey helps too. But it's actually the pollen in the raw honey that helps the allergies. I trap my own pollen with the cheap yellow front entrance traps and freeze any extra. For my area, I keep it on the entire bee-year for one or two colonies. This is the first year I have been taking pollen year round (because I have a back supply in the freezer during the winter) and it seems to really help. I will say I've had some sinus thing going on for the past month, but I don't know if it's related to seasonal allergies. I just know that I'm not taking the Sudaphed all the time anymore. The pollen is also helping the arthritis, which is the main reason I am taking it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Buy local raw Honey harvested from plants that one is allergic to. If your allergies start in mid July then get fall honey. Spring honey if early reaction. I harvest 3 times a year and I even bottle some with extra pollen. It is not a pretty and will crystalize faster but my customers who buy it for allergies really love it. Even straight away raw honey does the trick though. 
I have a dog who will dig herself raw from mid August until first frost. I save several pounds of my late fall harvest. In early August I begin to add 1 tsp to her food daily. and she has been 3 years without aggravation.


----------



## CW Finnerty (Feb 4, 2016)

One last question: how much should be taken, and how often?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

for allergies, just a few grains a day should be enough. He can mix it in a jar of honey if he prefers. I don't like the taste but then I take 3 tablespoons a day for my arthritis, so I put it in gelatin capsules.


----------

